# Overall Atlas dimensions



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have searched the forum and have a question: Does the width dimension include mirrors?

198″ L x 78″ W x 70″ H

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> I have searched the forum and have a question: Does the width dimension include mirrors?
> 
> 198″ L x 78″ W x 70″ H
> 
> ...


Every where I have seen the dimensions says 78 without mirrors. The widest point of the Atlas is at the fender flares and in my opinion we need to add another 4 inches more for mirrors in open position.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you for the response. Pre checking dimensions for existing garage door opening. With most models not having power folding side mirrors, want to be sure this vehicle could possibly fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have the premium and getting in and out is just fine with the standard garage door width. When I fold the mirrors I do have plenty of room with them open most of the time I still make it in but I usual go into the garage in a bit of an angle as have to turn into the garage as opposed to drive straight in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

